# 10 weeks, 10 lbs and 1.5 cups/day??



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

Would this be average feed amount?

We started at 8 weeks with 1/4 cup 4x per day and are now 1/2 cup 3x per day. The concern is she scarfs it down and then whines for more. I don't want to over feed but is the whining a sign that she actually does need more?

Just trying to plan out how much and when to increase. Plan is to go to 2 feedings daily at 6 months.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

It really depends on the quality of the food you are feeding. Kibbles vary on the nutritional feeding guides. 

I know thought Penny was getting way to much food but she would whine for more. I gave her more until she stopped whining for a week and she didn't appear to have gained any weight (other than what was normal for growing). She isn't as lean as some puppies but she is still young and sometimes seems to grow so much overnight that she will go to bed a little on the meaty side and wake up skinny. I think as long as you keep an eye on her and adjust if she starts to put on more weight then normal that feeding more is fine. 

Mine eats raw and on active days she will eat about 850g of meat and bones. She eats at least 1500 calories a day. Once she isn't growing I expect she will eat less.


----------



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry, left the food source factor out....feeding Acana Puppy a Large Breed. 420 kcal per cup. Based on bag instructions, 1.5 cups seems reasonable.


----------

